# Sites near Edinburgh



## Tryfan914 (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anybody know of any sites near to Edinburgh as my wife and I are off to see the Tattoo in August and would like to make a long weekend out of the visit. Thanks.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Caravan Club site at Marine Drive just on the outskirts. Bus stop outside or at the end of the road to the city centre, approx 20 mins. Open to non members. Excellent site but busy during summer months. Check out the Caravan Club website for further details.


Trevor


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Agree with TM59 re CC site lovely site in a great location by the shore of the Forth, however it usually gets booked up early for Festival/Tattoo weeks so if you're unable to get that I can recommend Mortonhall

http://www.meadowhead.co.uk/MortonhallHome.aspx

which is within easy walk of bus stops with regular service into the city centre.

Buses in Edinburgh are very cheap, £1.40 for an adult single anywhere within Lothian buses area, or you can have unlimited travel all day for only £3.50

When you're in Auld Reekie take the chance to visit the Royal Yacht Britannia too if you haven't already done so . . .

PS Tip: for the tattoo, do wrap up warm and take travel blankets - it might be August but perched on top of the castle esplanade grandstand is very exposed and can be damned cold!


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

Linwater is not far from the Park and Ride and might have spaces if you book quickly http://www.linwater.co.uk/


----------



## tileman73 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Sites at Edinburgh*

If you are a member of the Camping & Caravnning Club they are holding a rally at Dalkeith Country Park from August 3-19 to coincide with the tattoo.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Sites at Edinburgh*



tileman73 said:


> If you are a member of the Camping & Caravnning Club they are holding a rally at Dalkeith Country Park from August 3-19 to coincide with the tattoo.


Used this a couple of years ago when they used the showground. They run a bus into the Tattoo!

Pete


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do take note of Roger's comment, it can be very chilly, hopefully you are on the south side, we had row P on our visit and it was raining, but we hardly took any notice as it came from behind us and the show was breathtaking.I also found out that the castle is on a slope and this shows how skillfull the participants are. Do have a good night.
Oh yes, we were so close to one another the rain that night never stood a chance of getting us wet. :lol: :lol: 

cabby

we have stopped at Moreton hall, a good site well manged.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

cabby said:


> Do take note of Roger's comment, it can be very chilly, hopefully you are on the south side, we had row P on our visit and it was raining, but we hardly took any notice as it came from behind us and the show was breathtaking.I also found out that the castle is on a slope and this shows how skillfull the participants are. Do have a good night.
> Oh yes, we were so close to one another the rain that night never stood a chance of getting us wet. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby
> ...


I'll vouch for the cozyness, you have to sit sideways and even then your knees are eitherside of the head infront ha ha ha. Seriously take a cushion to sit on as the seats are HARD! Fabulous show though.
The Fringe is on as well in the city at the same time. We watched a man thread himself through the (stringless) head of a junior tennis raquet!

We also got a 24hr rover ticket from the Tourist info, quite pricey but gives you jump on jump off access to the open top buses for 24hrs along with entrance to Brittania, Holyrood House and the Castle! Cheaper however, than paying seperatley.

Pete


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*sites near Edinburgh*

I believe that the bus service from outside the Caravan Club site has been stopped.
Great pity as there used to be frequent buses until late evening.

As an alternative a local taxi firm started running mini buses from inside the site.
A little dearer than the buses but a non stop route so quicker.
They dropped you off near the western end of Prince's Street.
Return journey from the same place.
A bit of a plod if you wanted to go to Waverley station.


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bus still available a 10 minute walk away. Silverknowes to Princess Street.

Trevor


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

When we stayed at the CC site at the beginning of April, there was a mini-bus which took you in the the centre of Edinburgh and back again early evening. The mini-bus came into the site just opposite Reception. I think it was £5 return.

very nice site too, when we booked on-line it said it was full but there was actually loads of pitches free.

Patty


----------

